# Solicito Manual de sistema electrico para Aveo 2009



## enrique2004 (Abr 30, 2012)

Buenas tardes podrían ayudarme,por favor, necesito el manual del sistema eléctrico para un chevrolet Aveo 2009 si fueran tan amables ?


----------



## mcrven (May 1, 2012)

enrique2004 dijo:


> Buenas tardes podrian ayudarme necesito el manual del sistema electrico para un chevrolet Aveo 2009



Eso viene en el manual de servicio básico de los autos. Generalmente los hace la firma HAYNES.

Búscalo en google por HAYNES Aveo 2009 y mira donde lo venden en MX.

Saludos:


----------



## enrique2004 (May 1, 2012)

Gracias por la informacion


----------



## strangerxp (Jul 21, 2012)

Buen Día Enrique2004.
Qué parte necesitas?
Muy probablemente tenga los diagramas hoja por hoja de tu automóvil. 
Alternador, Motor de arranque, Estero?
Propiamente un "manual del sistema electrico" no sé, pero ya con los diagramas te das una muy buena idea.

Saludos



Algo Así te sirve?


----------



## enrique2004 (Jul 21, 2012)

Si me sirve. Especificamente necesito la seccion de la alarma. Agradesco tu ayuda


----------



## strangerxp (Jul 21, 2012)

Espero que te sirvan.
Y también que el auto sea tuyo jejeje
Saludos


----------



## bigote04 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola estimado, veo que tenes algo de información, ando buscando el diagrama eléctrico del Aveo, específicamente necesito la instalación del tablero, quiero instalar un buzzer en el sector de indicación de temperatura, para que se active cuando supera la temperatura estandar, si tienes algo al respecto te lo voy a agradecer mucho. Saludos


----------

